# Old Jamco N scale brass 4-6-2 restoration



## Brianl1620 (Mar 17, 2021)

Acquired this old Jamco brass locomotive. It’s the very first N scale brass locomotive imported from Japan’s and the first generation. I have read that these aren’t any good, but I restored it anyway. It runs good now, but the screws on the bottom gear cover need replaced with the correct type (brass), as well as the screw that holds the rear pickup on to the chassis (that little bracket that connects to the tender.) problem is I have no idea what size they are. Also would like to find someone who can solder a few tiny places on it, ( little brass wire rail on top of each side of locomotive)and maybe give it a fine tuning. Sorry if my terminology isn’t correct, I’m kinda new to this. Just thought the locomotive was kinda cool even if people say it’s garbage. Thanks for any advice or help.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

First generation N scale brass, awesome...I just did read the original Trade Topics review in the September 1969 Model Railroader...it's solid brass boiler would be difficult to solder with anything less than a 100 watt gun. The motor is difficult to reassemble and realign properly, so take care who you send this to.


----------



## Brianl1620 (Mar 17, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> First generation N scale brass, awesome...I just did read the original Trade Topics review in the September 1969 Model Railroader...it's solid brass boiler would be difficult to solder with anything less than a 100 watt gun. The motor is difficult to reassemble and realign properly, so take care who you send this to.
> View attachment 556520


----------



## Brianl1620 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank ya


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Brianl1620 said:


> Acquired this old Jamco brass locomotive. It’s the very first N scale brass locomotive imported from Japan’s and the first generation. I have read that these aren’t any good, but I restored it anyway. It runs good now, but the screws on the bottom gear cover need replaced with the correct type (brass), as well as the screw that holds the rear pickup on to the chassis (that little bracket that connects to the tender.) problem is I have no idea what size they are. Also would like to find someone who can solder a few tiny places on it, ( little brass wire rail on top of each side of locomotive)and maybe give it a fine tuning. Sorry if my terminology isn’t correct, I’m kinda new to this. Just thought the locomotive was kinda cool even if people say it’s garbage. Thanks for any advice or help.
> View attachment 556517
> View attachment 556517
> View attachment 556518
> View attachment 556518


Brian;

For the screws, you might google "tiny metric screws" or something along those lines. Since the loco was made overseas, metric is more likely. Or you can buy miniature hobby screws at a shop or online. 00-90 and 00-72 are some sizes. there are also tiny taps available in these sizes, so you could re-tap the holes to accept the screws you can find.
The detail parts don't necessarily need to be soldered on. You could use super glue.

Traction Fan


----------



## Brianl1620 (Mar 17, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Brian;
> 
> For the screws, you might google "tiny metric screws" or something along those lines. Since the loco was made overseas, metric is more likely. Or you can buy miniature hobby screws at a shop or online. 00-90 and 00-72 are some sizes. there are also tiny taps available in these sizes, so you could re-tap the holes to accept the screws you can find.
> The detail parts don't necessarily need to be soldered on. You could use super glue.
> ...


Ok thank ya very much for the advice. That will give me somewhere to start.


----------

